# Flex bikini model search



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Be the next FLEX Swimsuit Model and earn a contract with Weider Publications Every year, FLEX Magazine scours the globe in selecting eight of the most beautiful women in the fitness industry to appear in our annual FLEX Swimsuit Issue. In 2009, one of those women could be you. For the second consecutive year, the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

